# Would you flip out or........?



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

​
*What would you have done if you were the father in this scenario?*

Flipped out defending your son, your setup and your hunt?1553.57%Congratulated the other hunter on an ethical kill?414.29%Left quietly without saying a word then slashed the tires on what you hoped would be Hunter #1's rig?13.57%Reacted in a way you describe in the comment section828.57%

*Is Hunter #1 a total douche-bag?*

YES!!!2696.30%Not Really....13.70%


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a real situation that just happened to a friend of mine. The story, as relayed to me, goes as follows:

Father and son are pursuing sons first elk in SW Montana. They are hunting public land and because of very mild weather the elk have been few and far between. They have been hunting for three weeks - on weekends mostly because of school/work and have not been able to get within range for his son to shoot.
Sunday they are set up on the edge of timber glassing a draw that is about 150 yards across when two other hunters walk down into their setup. The conversation is cordial. The two hunters say they saw about 60 elk but there were not any legal bulls in the group - which is of no consequence to father and son because sons tag is for any elk. They discuss the situation of the son's first year with tag and how the family depends on the meat from hunting.
Hunter #1 then hushes the conversation and indicates an elk moving out of a clearing just over 100yds away. Father hands gun to son as Hunter #1 aims and while Hunter #2 says "Don't shoot, let the kid shoot!". Hunter #1 says, "My elk, I saw it first." and fires.

Father. Comes. Un-glued.

My question to the members of the forum - what would you have done if you were the father?
Is hunter #1 a total douche-bag or do you call no foul?


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

I get the hunting for the need of meat, but I'd take that situation & turn it into a positive life lesson for my son. Yes I'd be pissed, but also mindful of how I am to demonstrate proper responses in situations like this. There is a saying, "Don't worry what you say to your kids as much as what you do in front of them." Hunting has provided many life lesson conversations between my son & I. Hopefully the father was able to respond in a mature & appropriate manner & as they moved on to find another herd took the opportunity to discuss the character of the shooter. In all reality, what else are you going to gain by fist fighting, cussing out, or the like with the shooter who has already done the deed? Way I see it; God placed the ethical situation before me to demonstrate restraint & provide for a life lesson conversation.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

That is a great answer Spear.

If you're a SoCal fish spearing guy - a friend of mine is a free diving instructor in San Diego. I hear it can be epic. He sent photos of a 200+ lb sea bass (I think) of some sort he speared off the coast of Baja if my memory serves. He just got back from DEMA where they were teaching "Double Your Breath Hold in 30 Minutes" classes. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree 100% with what spearodafish says. On the other hand they were all in the same place, it's not like the father and son had dibs on the area and hunter 1 did see it first. It would have been a very nice gesture to let the kid have it, but in reality perhaps hunter1 needed the meat to feed his family as well.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very well stated spearodafish. I tell people all the time when we are on public properties that others have just as much right to be there as we do. I believe most would have let the son take the shot. Hopefully the father set a good example and taught his son a lesson in ethics. Ethics is a touchy topic, ethics for some may be different for others. You cant really push ethics onto other people, its like a gray area, what works for some may not work for others. We as sportsmen just need to do our best to leave a good image for others to see.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree on what others have said.

But the one thing that chaps me is, they walked on to father/son's stand. Correct?

I would have let them know they were a$$holes (nicely). And explain to the kid, real gentlemen don't cut in on others hunts like that. And went on with the hunt elsewhere.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm a hothead and won't make excuses for it but I agree. Fighting over it proves nothing. Public land unfortunately has come to this. Hunter #1 is a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* in all respects and has no morals. I'd find another place to hunt and hope that I get another opportunity. When I was growing up my uncle did the same thing to my father while I was standing with them and huge buck walked up over a hill. It was my first year. Dad saw it and raised his gun and my uncle quickly shot it. While it wasn't fair my dad helped him gut it and drag it and congratulated him even when I could tell he was pretty bummed. In fact we just talked about it the other day. Sometimes life sucks but you move on and don't dwell over it. Better opportunities usually come to those who wait.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All really good responses to the situation-- life goes on and lessons learned.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If this would have happened in a different way like maybe they ran into each other while walking, Hunter +1 would have the right to say I saw it first, but when coming up to them while they have been watching an area I feel he was very wrong especially after his own hunting buddy told him to let the kid shoot. I would have explained we have been setting there as nicely as possible before he shot, if at all possible. If not I would have stated my concerns and hopefully everything would have ended OK.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps I misread the OP. If the father and son were "set up" as in a blind, and Hunter1 and 2 walked into their "set up" then they(father and son) should have the chance to shoot first. If they were all just walking and glassing and happened to be in the same spot then things may be a bit more complicated.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have to agree. It sounds like the father/son were stationed and waiting. They had the right to first shot. "I saw it first" is a low thought when you're standing at somebody else's hunting spot.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well said spearfish. Hunter number too probably gave his buddy an earful when they got to the truck too.

I hunt public lands often.... You find all kinds of idiots out there.... If you hunt public land you just have to learn to deal..... A good life lesson for the youngster.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree with the mentality that you deal with it in as polite of a manner and make it a learning situation for the child in this case.

In my musky guiding and fishing world, it is very common for others to "cut you off" so to speak, when set up on a certain spot or drift, and for pleasure boaters to drive right in front of where you are casting. 10 years ago, I would give them an earful. These days, I've come to realize that it does not good to lose it on the offending party. You just keep going along and do your best to get over it. The good thing about boats doing this, is that I've caught a lot of fish after people drive over the top of the spot I'm fishing, so I've come to enjoy it (except for the 5' waves they send at the boat). Granted, this is a fishing scenario, but the same attitude applies to hunting for me in that it's best to get over it, and hopfully find another animal to shoot. If nothing less, it keeps the blood pressure down.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would have done my best to remain composed, but I would still have to make it clear to #1 that he is, well, things I can't type here but could say there, and then left and discussed it more with the kid, while still being a good example as far as not making a bad situation worse, by delivering the butt-stroke to the head that I feel #1 deserved, in this case. Sometimes the best lessons are the ones that teach you what you shouldn't do, rather than the ones that teach what you should do. Now if you take the kid out of the situation, I would more likely just shake my head in disgust and leave, hoping that #1 has a heck of a time getting his meat out of there.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

I still think this whole scenario has a higher purpose than the harvest of the animal. Not only did the father & son get some opportunities to discuss character issues, but Hunting buddy #2 probably did too with the shooter. Then, look at what's happening here on this forum & I'd bet there are some young members reading this as are the old. Great thread OP & thanks for sharing the mishap for everybody's benefit.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I personally would of offered to help make sure it was truly dead and shot every bullet I had into the hams etc....(hey look its moving--blam--blam--blam--blam--blam--reload--blam--blam--blam--blam--blam) I dont have any tolerance to inconsiderate or greedy people--I've literally went toe to toe with the likes of him and I'm 6'3" 250 lbs of senior dont give a hoot I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I would have been thoroughly pissed!! How would I have handled it? I can't really say for sure. I'm a bit hot tempered, but I'm also pretty level headed. With my son being right there, I'm thinking sparks would have flown. Cuss words would certainly have flowed freely from myself to hunter #1 and a sudden "thump" to the back of his head with a butt stock just may have occurred. If it were me hunting alone, I would have just told him what a douche-bag I thought he was and walked away. 
Fortunately I have hunted public land all my life without much incident. A few poorly timed trucks driving by is about all I've had happen.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've hunted public land alot and had people walk in on us. Most times they talk with a minute or just walk on past. If I had a guy shoot an elk from out under me or a kid I had, I'd probably "help" the guy by putting an extra round in the elk to make sure it was down. Maybe gut shot or just happen to shoot the antlers. However, it's far more important that the kid learn the leasson of what not to do even if that means having some jerk rob him of an elk.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Lots of level headed folks here. Cant say the same for me. I would have gone ape$hit! My blind, my son, my sons Elk. I hope your friend and his son got another chance.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some hunters lose their sensibilities over the prospect of a kill - in fact, far too many.

Ethics comes down to this simple test: Would our mother be proud of our actions?

Or, this: Would you (as Hunter #1) be proud to see a detailed account of the hunt in your local newspaper?

Selfishness won't get you there no matter how much you'd be able to rationalize your actions.

The Golden Rule never gets out of date.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

glenway said:


> Some hunters lose their sensibilities over the prospect of a kill - in fact, far too many.
> 
> Ethics comes down to this simple test: Would our mother be proud of our actions?
> 
> ...


Very well put!


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I had a friend of mine that hunts public land here in Missouri and set up early like usual and had pictures of a 140" 8 point. 3 days before he was supposed to go back to work he got in as normal and about an hour later a guy came in and set up 40 yards away on the same trail. After waiting a bit he saw the buck come out and saw him headed down the trail. My buddy being the prick he is waited for the guy to draw back and then started yelling and hollaring to scare the buck off and it worked. The guy was furious and shoved my buddy. I thinks its funny knowing the guy waved to my friend and still set up 40 yards from him. I may have done the same thing. I understand public land is first come first serve but theres a difference in that and being a D bag!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beerman069 said:


> I had a friend of mine that hunts public land here in Missouri and set up early like usual and had pictures of a 140" 8 point. 3 days before he was supposed to go back to work he got in as normal and about an hour later a guy came in and set up 40 yards away on the same trail. After waiting a bit he saw the buck come out and saw him headed down the trail. My buddy being the prick he is waited for the guy to draw back and then started yelling and hollaring to scare the buck off and it worked. The guy was furious and shoved my buddy. I thinks its funny knowing the guy waved to my friend and still set up 40 yards from him. I may have done the same thing. I understand public land is first come first serve but theres a difference in that and being a D bag!


The douche bag was the other hunter setting up that close. I would have done the same and laughed, saying 40 yards isnt near enough room to sit next to another hunter---need some cheese with your whine?


----------



## MOZEN1 (Oct 20, 2012)

I would hope I could stay calm while holding on to my son he has a temper at times that would be a great test for him. If I could see any pain in that boys eyes I can only pray I would make the right choice to walk away for his sake I prefer he never sees me HATE anyone.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

This has happened to me and my son, but we were spring turkey hunting. I'm calling this gobbler in and all is well when,BLAM. This guy shoots this turkey right out from under us! Talk about getting pissed! But unless you are gonna go over and kill the guy, your not gonna change his mind set. He is a rouge , and will always be a rouge.

We have this fishing day for trout called Youth Day. HA. Now you want to see some crap, go to one of those. The kids have more respect for one another than the adults do. It is a joke!


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I would have to quietly leave, but I don't think I could muster a crongrats to the self-centered adult before I left. Tell you one thing, once you have children you immedietely notice how others treat them. As I became a father only nine years ago, my wife and I have often talked about the new dimension shown by our friends towards our children. I don't ask or expect anyone to spoil my children, but even my wife, a non-hunter, recognizes how my hunting friends litterally roll out the carpet for my boys. They even let them pull the prime stands on rifle/shotgun deer season. (We try to do our damage in archery season.) Anyway, we know hunter #1 is self-centered, but I'll turn this discussion to thanks to all the sportsman who do act like gentlemen in the presence of my children. I have many stories of courtesy towards my boys from the trout stream to the deer stand.


----------



## Viper (Oct 1, 2016)

Would not have liked it and left without saying a word other than Thanks my son has been sitting here all afternoon.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a similar Incident, a Lifelong friend moved to a place just down the rd a ways from where i live. I ran into him we got to talking he asked if i had a tractor that his 11 year old Stepson loved to hunt but he had no way of fixing him a food plot, a stand was already in place there he just needed the ground tore up. So i went and tore the ground up. 2 Grown Men in the community found out I had fixed the Kid a Plot and they went Ballistic telling Me How that Kid was gonna Kill all their Deer!

I Politely Explained that if 2 grown men that Rarely Hunted the Area anyway was gonna begrudge an 11 yr Old Child the opportunity to Hunt They were some Sorry Human Beings. One of the Men has a 12 year old that I have Taken Hunting on My Property and I was Hoping Like all get out he would Kill one of MY Deer! Fortunately the Kid Never Knew anything about this and Killed a couple of deer there this Year And I was Absolutely Proud for that Kid!

Yep I will fix his plot Next Year too!!

Sometimes as adults we forget we were Young One time too! If We Can't Pass on the Hunting Tradition to the Younger Generation Something Serious is Wrong in our Society!


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

Also the kid as a All type of elk tag so it is easier to shoot another elk . I'd probably would of left the first hunter shoot as He saw it first even if he s not too much of a sportsman


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I would have let the kid take the shot and backed him up. They were there first and we were just passing by ( hunter 1 & 2). But then again not all people are that nice to give the kid(s) thier first chance.


----------

